# UFC 209 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 209 takes place in almost two weeks starting at appr. 6:30 PM ET or 11:30 PM GMT. There is a welterweight title fight on this event live from the T-Mobie Arena in Vegas! Here we go!










Since the champ, boatoar, signed up for this event, he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Tyron Woodley vs Stephen Thompson
> Rashad Evans vs Daniel Kelly
> David Teymur vs Lando Vannata
> Mark Hunt vs Alistair Overeem
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main event Results pg 4

boatoar (43-20-1) vs HitOrGetHit (19-31-1)


Main Card

Joabbuac (18-18) vs Andrus (21-33)
LizaG (11-15) vs dudeabides (61-59-2)
hixxy (58-32-3) vs John8204 (41-33-1)










*Members signed up:

hixxy
boatoar
HitOrGetHit
John8204
Andrus
LizaG
Joabbuac 
dudeabides

*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Mar. 4th by 6:30 PM Eastern.*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome back to the thing, person who always beats me.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Sign me up please. Also, if Boatoar aka the Champ is in, dudeabides vs him for the title and me vs Joab for the interim?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up Andrus! Haven't heard from @boatoar but I think all of you guys and Liza would be better choices than I for the title shot. I just got lucky at the last event against Joab and boatoar scored so many points against me last time they still aren't all added up yet.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Andrus said:


> Sign me up please. Also, if Boatoar aka the Champ is in, dudeabides vs him for the title and me vs Joab for the interim?


Callout accepted 



















209 son...


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Callout accepted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys are going to be an awesome matchup. Do you want to go against me, @LizaG since there is nobody else?

Or you could wait and see if there is a miracle late signup.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> You guys are going to be an awesome matchup. Do you want to go against me, @LizaG since there is nobody else?
> 
> Or you could wait and see if there is a miracle late signup.


Sure sounds good to me


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool that's 2 matchups on the main card now. Joab vs Andrus and Liza vs the guy who's gonna lose. There is still time for more people to sign up before Saturday night, though. We just need 2 more people to make another matchup.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Put me in coach!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Put me in coach!


Hmmm... you a spam bot now?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought he was ready to play and look at him he could be centerfield.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Hmmm... you a spam bot now?


Hi Joabbuac. 

I think forum nice.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Hi Joabbuac.
> 
> I think forum nice.


Check my visitor conversation with "Najfee Leather" 

"funicular" I must have just finished replaying Deus Ex HR :laugh:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yo, kind of spaced on this. I'm down to throw down with whomever. I don't mean to break up anyone's current battle, hit or get hit have we fought before? I have no clue. Free title shot for you? 

Or you guys figure shit out amongst y'all selves...imma go hit the jacuzzi and spit shine my belt for myself. I deserve it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

There would be mayhem among all when people see my record in a title shot


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Na do it... we will all suddenly be fighting for the next title shot if you win :laugh:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Just sent my picks in, I can tell you 4 names that need to win: TWood, Ferguson, Overeem, Evans.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Andrus said:


> Just sent my picks in, I can tell you 4 names that need to win: TWood, Ferguson, Overeem, Evans.


Not put in any picks yet, but i can tell you... i might be picking just 2 of them  maybe even 1, conflicted.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sign me up.. Anyone, anytime, anywhere


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Well let's make this game like the UFC. TITLES FOR EVERYONE!!!

You got it HOGH, right place at the right time.

I'm flipply floppy on like 8 of these fights, so you could easily win.

Let's have a good battle. Cheers.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Well let's make this game like the UFC. TITLES FOR EVERYONE!!!
> 
> You got it HOGH, right place at the right time.
> 
> ...


I am having the best camp of my life, I feel great and am ready to put on a good show.... Unless I lose, then I will disclose a mysterious injury I sustained during camp.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am having the best camp of my life, I feel great and am ready to put on a good show.... Unless I lose, then I will disclose a mysterious injury I sustained during camp.


Ill leak the injury for you, don't want people thinking you are an excuse maker.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Ill leak the injury for you, don't want people thinking you are an excuse maker.


That would be much appreciated. But don't let out the wiener pill excuse yet. USADA hasn't said anything yet.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

People are actually playing...kay I'll give this one a go round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, boatoar finally took the HOGH fight. I'll go put the matchups together on page 1. John is going to be vs hixxy since he was the odd man out on matchups.
@boatoar and @HitOrGetHit let me know if you guys want a vbookie. It wouldn't be your fault, HOGH, that boatoar would be a big fav but he's on a hell of a run taking out everybody.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up guys, boatoar finally took the HOGH fight. I'll go put the matchups together on page 1. John is going to be vs hixxy since he was the odd man out on matchups.
> @boatoar and @HitOrGetHit let me know if you guys want a vbookie. It wouldn't be your fault, HOGH, that boatoar would be a big fav but he's on a hell of a run taking out everybody.



boatoar (43-20-1) vs HitOrGetHit (19-31-1)

I would say I am at least +1600


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

lol i'd say +150. 

Just because this game is fickle 

Also, cause I always bet on myself , but +1600...pshhhh won't be bellator throwin fights...my name sounds strangely similar...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So you guys just talking about one would be like but don't want a real one?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna have to pull a Khabib, one of my uncles passed away Thursday and I've been drawn to deal with something


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Condolences.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> So you guys just talking about one would be like but don't want a real one?


I mean, I figured you would have set it up by now. It's a yes everytime for me.

Let's go! Picks incoming dude


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok I put one up and placed a blind bet on the champ who hasn't sent picks yet.... cause I believe!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Thanks man, but 1.5 vs 5.0 lol. If only those were odds available in real life. ARBITRAGE. 

I bet a million on the draw cause it's funny.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 209 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> Albert Morales SD
> Tyson Pedro tko 1
> Mark Godbeer UD
> Iuri Alcantara sub 2
> ...


*The Matchups*


*Main Event

boatoar (43-21-1) vs HitOrGetHit (20-31-1)

Fight won by HitOrGetHit 39-25 FOTN!

And ...now ... the ... new.... champ of the CPL, here's your belt:











Main Card

Joabbuac (18-19) vs Andrus (22-33)
Fight won by Andrus 110 to 70 

LizaG (12-15) vs dudeabides (61-60-2)
Fight won by LizaG 115 to 73 SOTN!

hixxy (58-33-3) vs John8204 (42-33-1)
Fight won by John8204 98 to 0 KOTN!

*​
Thanks for playing everybody, see you next month for the next event if you want to play. High score went to Liza the one with 115.

*Picks*

boatoar


> Lando Vannata KO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Mirsad Bektic TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Rashad Evans KO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Luke Sanders UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Mark Hunt via KO Rd. 1 :thumbsdown:
> Rashad Evans via Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> Stephen Thompson via Split Decision :thumbsdown:
> Iuri Alcantara via Submission Rd. 3 *23*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Mirsad Bektic UD :thumbsdown:
> Rashad Evans UD :thumbsdown:
> Marcin Tybura UD *19*
> Stephen Thompson TKO 4 :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Tyron Woodley KO 3rd *21*
> Alistair Overeem KO 2nd *25*
> Rashad Evans KO 2nd :thumbsdown:
> Mirsad Bektic KO 2nd :thumbsdown:
> ...


LizaG


> Tyron Woodley UD *26*
> Cynthia Calvillo UD *20*
> Alistair Overeem TKO3 *27*
> Daniel Kelly SD *26*
> ...


dudeabides


> Evans UD :thumbsdown:
> Thompson UD :thumbsdown:
> Vannata UD :thumbsdown:
> Tybura TKO 2 *23*
> ...


hixxy


> No picks sent
> *Total right 0 of 11 for 0 points*


John8204


> 1. Vannata UD :thumbsdown:
> 2. Godbear TKO 1 *20*
> 3. Bektić UD :thumbsdown:
> 4. Overeem TKO 2 *23*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Me and Andrus have 10 picks different :laugh: must be a record... and we agreed on David Teymur  of all people.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats to John, he got one right and wins the matchup because his opponent couldn't send picks.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

"Anytime, Anyplace" Hixxy :laugh:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Joabbuac got a strong start. I hope I get the 3rd and 4th fight so things would be a little more competitive. 

And we are 1-2. Godbeer came thru for me


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

0/3! annnnd newwwwww haha....wait. we both 0/3? siiick


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

boatoar said:


> 0/3! annnnd newwwwww haha....wait. we both 0/3? siiick


We rock. :thumb01:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

And after Alcantara got the W, things are looking pretty even as we both got 2 winners right.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

welp that pretty much does it. haha. 0/4! complete domination andddddd sub outta nowhere. grats hogh, ya lucksacker!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

boatoar said:


> welp that pretty much does it. haha. 0/4! complete domination andddddd sub outta nowhere. grats hogh, ya lucksacker!


I am not confident yet. My luck the ordering of our picks will be my downfall.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

0/5! but I took a small piece of elkins rd3 at +2800. hahahahahahaha! winner!!!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

2-3 now, after r1 I thought I had this one pretty much in the bag but Elkins had other ideas. Just one more fight and Reem vs Hunt.

Edit: 2-2 as We both had Bectic 

2-3. Evans Twood n Overeem better bring this one home for me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah great, my opponent was the only one to pick Kelly and she put SD down too. If Thompson loss I'm toast. But I can already see it coming.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are posted on page 4, congrats to the one I can't beat, @LizaG and also @Andrus and especially the new champ: @HitOrGetHit


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Worst card (for me) in history of cpl.

You won the belt going 2/11. Lol, holy dogshit batman.

I challenge you to a rematch at the next event. Wasn't far off with my draw pick i guess lol

CHeers man, weird night of fights. I had wonderboy for decent coin the main and thought it was a very clear 3-2 wonderboy. I could see a draw, but figured 10-15 heavy seconds didn't make it a 10-8 without the new rules enforced...I'm not sure, could be very jaded. MMAdecisions agrees with me from a fan scoring standpoint. 75% had it 10-9 woodley rd 5 and 25% 10-8.

You guys?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Worst card (for me) in history of cpl.
> 
> You won the belt going 2/11. Lol, holy dogshit batman.
> 
> ...


A lost 30 million on you last night.

That can't go unpunished.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

boatoar said:


> Worst card (for me) in history of cpl.
> 
> You won the belt going 2/11. Lol, holy dogshit batman.
> 
> ...


Had money on Wonderboy the first time and thought I'd lost after the major flurry from Woodley. This time no money on the line and thought Wonderboy had it 3rds to 2. Problem is that last flurry did not help his cause at all...along with his very risk adverse fight style as a challenger. 

I think Wonderboy had his opportunity to pour it on right after he got taken down cuz Woodley was quite winded. Overall though I suppose they both fought the fight that was presented to them and D.C. said it best. They're pretty evenly matched. 

To me The Reem finishing Hunt was a surprise. If ya told anybody s1 won by KO, 90% would say The Reem prolly got KOed. Tonight "Econoreem" prevailed. I tend to think Rovereem is bad in general. Sure he ran a few times to get away from the bad angle, but he stood in the pocket for majority of the fight which is pretty cool considering every other fighter gets outta dodge when they see the Samoan tank in front of em. I wonder if Reem sees a psychologist. Cuz it never seems like any of his knockouts effect his future performances mentally.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Worst card (for me) in history of cpl.
> 
> You won the belt going 2/11. Lol, holy dogshit batman.
> 
> ...


Yeah our match was pitiful. 

We can do it again next card. I was gifted a shot anyway.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Nah man, I am outraged knowwhatImsayinnahmean? I am the new Interim Champ of the CPL and Boatoar lost his title in a pretty one sided match up against HOGH so I would love to take that belt from him at our next event which will probably be UFC 210, which would be perfect for me as my man Mousasi is fighting and will most definitely KO Weidman in 2 rounds.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice win andrus... damn, rough for me :laugh:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yay my inconsistency continues in epic fashion!!!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Andrus said:


> Nah man, I am outraged knowwhatImsayinnahmean? I am the new Interim Champ of the CPL and Boatoar lost his title in a pretty one sided match up against HOGH so I would love to take that belt from him at our next event which will probably be UFC 210, which would be perfect for me as my man Mousasi is fighting and will most definitely KO Weidman in 2 rounds.


Our matchup was a trainwreck, but one-sided? We both got 2 fights right. Out of 11. You wait your turn little one, we gots a rematch that no one wants to see upcoming.

Maybe we'll stare at each other for 24.8 minutes too and then it'll be twood time.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

You're right, thought you got 1 or 2 correct and he got 4.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I want that belt *HitOrGetHit*!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I want that belt *HitOrGetHit*!!!


Who da fook is dat?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's the main character from Scrubs, John Dorian... or JD.


----------

